# Blunt Force Trauma



## Gypo Logger (Dec 10, 2010)

Well guys, I got hit square in the face yesterday and managed to make it to a neighbours before I bled to death and I wasn't fooling around.
I was dropping a double stem pine that joined 4 ft. above an 18" stump. The first stem fell ok, but because I was cutting over my head I was sloppy about the undercut and got the second stem hung up. No biggy, I just cut it 6 ft. above the stump and next thing you know, I was pounded straight in the face out of nowhere. Blood was filling my eyes and it was all I could do to make it out of the bush. Then a 150 mile drive to emergency.
It's a wonder I didn't lose my eye. 
I'll go back out to the accident scene and take pictures. This is the most serious accident I've had in my 29 year career. This happened yesterday at 1:30 pm. I can hardly see what I'm typing.
John


----------



## Jacob J. (Dec 10, 2010)

Ouch John! I'm sorry to see and hear about all that. It's a good thing you weren't hurt any worse.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 10, 2010)

Jacob J. said:


> Ouch John! I'm sorry to see and hear about all that. It's a good thing you weren't hurt any worse.



Thanks Jacob, I was lucky, it drove my safety glasses thru my upper and lower eye lid. The forensic crew found the spiked club that hit me.
Can't figure out how I missed it!
John


----------



## GASoline71 (Dec 10, 2010)

Dammit John! Heal up mang... ...and start using those bore cuts on EVERY tree. 

Gary


----------



## WesternSaw (Dec 10, 2010)

*Ouch !*

Geeezzzz John,That's a hell of a bad whack you got there,I mean that looks real nasty.I'm pretty sure there have been fellas that died from felling a tree that didn't look that bad.Sincerely though, I hope all goes well for you recovering from this accident.
Take Care
Lawrence


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

Holy WOW!

I'm really glad you weren't injured worse..or knocked out to bleed out or freeze.

Something tells me that its going to get worse before it gets better. Take proper care of yourself.


----------



## derwoodii (Dec 10, 2010)

Aww man thats a hard hit to the face so very lucky. I'd say your pretty blue eyed male modeling career is kaput for a few weeks till ya heal up, we know chicks dig scars but thats not the way.

I been cuttin perhaps not as hard as you but for about as long and I reckon the odds just catch you up no matter how careful you be. 

By your description of the hit you still got some luck left so save some for a later day or pass it foward by telling others about it here.


----------



## dingeryote (Dec 10, 2010)

OOOWWWW!!!

Crap! that looks a lot better than it must feel, and it looks awfull damn painful.

Darn glad it bounced off that fancy helmet of yours, and didn't end the Video series.

Heal fast man, and keep on the docs about the peepers.
Make sure to make the drive for the follow ups 'cause things sometimes heal goofy.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 10, 2010)

Thanks fellas for the heart felt posts. I can't understand why one tooth was shattered length ways when it wasn't even hit. My neck is sore the most. I was wearing chaps and not a hardhat. Even though it's hard for me to say, things may have been different if I had.
There was freakin blood everywhere, and it was 5 hrs. before I got any morphine. The 150 ambulance mile trip was a killer over a bumpy gravel rd.
My scull was showing thru, but the wiplash was what really hurt.
John


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 10, 2010)

LarryTheCableGuy said:


> Holy WOW!
> 
> I'm really glad you weren't injured worse..or knocked out to bleed out or freeze.
> 
> Something tells me that its going to get worse before it gets better. Take proper care of yourself.


 Ya Larry, I was lucky I wasn't knocked out, otherwise I would have bled out and the wolves would have left no evidence. Lol
I only have three neighbours, thank God one of them was home. The adreniline only lasts for about an hour, then the pain sets in.
It's been 15 years since I was hurt last in the woods this is my 9th time, so I don't have too many more chances. Lol
John


----------



## RandyMac (Dec 10, 2010)

Blunt force trauma, my old friend. 


"I got knocked in the head once and promptly forgot about it, then I found a blood trail, I followed it to where it started, but it was an endless circle, it went everywhere I did, very puzzling."


9 John? You have four left, it takes 13 to kill ya off, I'm on 11.

Damn, I'll bet that smarts, be even better later 

What if anything, did you say?

Head, neck, teeth and eyes, what a combination. Tree? What tree, I waz inna bar fight.


----------



## wigglesworth (Dec 10, 2010)

OH MAN JOHN!!!  That hurts me just lookin at ya. 

Hope you heal up fast man. U need some books sent your way, let me know.


----------



## SWE#Kipp (Dec 10, 2010)

GASoline71 said:


> Dammit John! Heal up mang... ...and start using those bore cuts on EVERY tree.
> 
> Gary



Have you been drinking again Gary !?!?
He would for sure lost his whole head if he did something as stupid as borecut a tree 

Heal up John and take care !!!


----------



## lfnh (Dec 10, 2010)

Just amazing you were able to get to the neighbors...

Here's to a good recovery.

Lee


----------



## a_lopa (Dec 10, 2010)

Glad your alive,I feel you were VERY close to not being.

Its our knowledge that makes us do these things,Take your time make sure you get good chiropractic.


----------



## John Ellison (Dec 10, 2010)

Dang John that looks bad. Hope you recover quick. Yep, you cant afford many mishaps like that especially up there where you are.


----------



## slowp (Dec 10, 2010)

Shall we take up a collection for a hardhat? What color?

Owie. Get better.


----------



## flushcut (Dec 10, 2010)

That suck I am glad you are alive to tell the tail. I wish you a speedy recovery! I think you should ask the hot nurse for a sponge bath, can't get those stitches wet you know.


----------



## Gologit (Dec 10, 2010)

Dang, John. You weren't real pretty to begin with.  Quit it, will ya?


----------



## Brian13 (Dec 10, 2010)

Hope the painkillers work well and the healing is fast!


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Dec 10, 2010)

Gologit said:


> Dang, John. You weren't real pretty to begin with.  Quit it, will ya?





:agree2:



:hmm3grin2orange:


Well, you're sure going to have warrior scars! Glad you're okay! Hope that eye heals up well!


----------



## bigbadbob (Dec 10, 2010)

Take the time to sit back,, have a few by the fire.
Get well!!!


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Dec 10, 2010)

See, you should've used GOL techniques. Hope you get better John


----------



## grandpatractor (Dec 10, 2010)

Sorry to hear about the smack in the noggin. 
Glad that you are alive to tell about it though.
Hope you heal up well.


----------



## Walt41 (Dec 10, 2010)

Wow! I have not seen a rip like that since my brothers last assault trial.
Heal up and talk to your doc about an MRI, don't want to scare ya but, better to know if the insides are ok.


----------



## thomasjf (Dec 10, 2010)

*Best wishes John*

Hope the healing goes well.
Get back on your feet soon, as I'm in need of more Far North(or is it far out) instructional videos. Never knew how much I had to learn until I saw your vids. 
take care and best wishes. And for Pete's sake take care of self, we only have one of you.


----------



## bitzer (Dec 10, 2010)

John, you're one tough SOB. Glad you're ok and heal up soon.


----------



## Ramblewood (Dec 10, 2010)

I truly hope your recovery is fast and complete . Remember to save some painkillers for when you're better !


----------



## schmuck.k (Dec 10, 2010)

dam, hope you heal up quick take care man


----------



## Oldtimer (Dec 10, 2010)

I am very glad you are gonna make it. It looks like you took on 5 Marines.

Now then...I seem to recall saying I couldn't abide no hardhat in the woods..

And I'm sure we can all take up a collection so as to hire in Soren Eriksson for a personal GOL course so this don't happen again...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 10, 2010)

Oldtimer said:


> I am very glad you are gonna make it. It looks like you took on 5 Marines.
> 
> Now then...I seem to recall saying I couldn't abide no hardhat in the woods..
> 
> And I'm sure we can all take up a collection so as to hire in Soren Eriksson for a personal GOL course so this don't happen again...:hmm3grin2orange:



Thanks again fellas for all the well meaning replies and the great related stories.
Oldtimer, now I think it might be a bit fool hardy not to wear a hardhat in the woods, but I'm wondering what the chances would have been of coming out of it with a broken neck if I had? Just another chance to take, but I'll wear one from now on regardless. What's the best colour? White, green, blue or flouresant. Lol

Every time we walk into the bush and fall trees it's much life playing the lottery, if you play it enough eventually you'll win, or in the case of trees you will eventually lose.
It all comes down to a calculated risk we take and try to stack the deck in our favour.
There are so many variables when it comes to safety.
I'm still trying to figure out how I didn't see this one coming and what I was thinking about at the time. Maybe a certain degree of complacency of mind not 100% on the job.
I'd go out to the accident scene today to get the offending club that hit me, but I don't think the -15 degree temp is good for the injury. Maybe when it warms up a bit.
John


----------



## 056 kid (Dec 10, 2010)

Whew, I bet you will remember that one! I hope you have plenty of top notch "medication" to help you recover quickly!


----------



## Cedarkerf (Dec 10, 2010)

Hurry and get better were waiting on your instructional series of videos. Really glad your ok so to speak. Slowp would be the one to talk to about fashion colors.


----------



## PA Plumber (Dec 10, 2010)

Wowzers!

Sorry for the "expense" of the "lesson," and thanks for posting the safety reminder.

Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## deeker (Dec 10, 2010)

Yukonsawman said:


> Well guys, I got hit square in the face yesterday and managed to make it to a neighbours before I bled to death and I wasn't fooling around.
> I was dropping a double stem pine that joined 4 ft. above an 18" stump. The first stem fell ok, but because I was cutting over my head I was sloppy about the undercut and got the second stem hung up. No biggy, I just cut it 6 ft. above the stump and next thing you know, I was pounded straight in the face out of nowhere. Blood was filling my eyes and it was all I could do to make it out of the bush. Then a 150 mile drive to emergency.
> It's a wonder I didn't lose my eye.
> I'll go back out to the accident scene and take pictures. This is the most serious accident I've had in my 29 year career. This happened yesterday at 1:30 pm. I can hardly see what I'm typing.
> John



Hope you get better soon. Even though it looks more like you went a round with me.

Glad to hear you did not loose the eye.

Get feeling better.


----------



## sawinredneck (Dec 10, 2010)

Glad you are alright John! That was a bad one there!
This has always been my fear when working alone, 20 miles to the closest hospital and no real way to explain to the EMS how to find you!
Be careful and heal up man!


----------



## 04ultra (Dec 10, 2010)

John you need a vacation...........glad your ok........






.


----------



## Ramblewood (Dec 10, 2010)

I'm thinking of getting one of those GPS emergency gizmos that you wear for just such a situation . I guess it will broadcast your location to a number of 1st responder types . My wood cutting partner lay for 3 hours after falling down the hill and breaking the top off his femur . He was not far from his home and had his cell phone but he fell into a mess of slash so he couldn't crawl out and down in the "holler" the cell phone didn't work . His wife eventually came looking and it took 6 guys to cut a path and carry him out . I will say, he had broken every safety rule that applied (he is not a professional cutter) and has been demoted to tractor operator and splitter operator in our weekend firewood operation .
Do you think the GPS thing would have helped in your situation ?


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Dec 10, 2010)

Glad your ok, heres to a speedy recovery


----------



## bigbadbob (Dec 10, 2010)

Ramblewood said:


> I'm thinking of getting one of those GPS emergency gizmos that you wear for just such a situation . I guess it will broadcast your location to a number of 1st responder types . My wood cutting partner lay for 3 hours after falling down the hill and breaking the top off his femur . He was not far from his home and had his cell phone but he fell into a mess of slash so he couldn't crawl out and down in the "holler" the cell phone didn't work . His wife eventually came looking and it took 6 guys to cut a path and carry him out . I will say, he had broken every safety rule that applied (he is not a professional cutter) and has been demoted to tractor operator and splitter operator in our weekend firewood operation .
> Do you think the GPS thing would have helped in your situation ?


Had one sold it.
Would not work unless you have and absolute clear view of the sky.
Was a 'find me spot' and you had a hard time figuring out what it is doing.
There is a new model not sure if its better.
Bob


----------



## dancan (Dec 10, 2010)

Holy @@@@ !

I'm glad to see you're able to be posting after that !
Hope the camera was running to show us a how to video .



Yukonsawman said:


> I'll wear one from now on regardless. What's the best colour? White, green, blue or flouresant. Lol
> 
> John



Hi-vis yellow so the search party has a better chance , PM me your address and it's on me .


----------



## madhatte (Dec 10, 2010)

Wow. That's some scary business. Glad you're gonna make it.


----------



## tlandrum (Dec 10, 2010)

just goes to show that no matter how many years youve been doing it,it can happen to you. i had an uncle that logged from age 15 to age 71 when a widow maker broke his neck. he was one of the most careful loggers i ever worked with and nature took him out with no remorse. get well soon ,and a hard hat sometimes is your best friend. i feel naked when i get off my skidder and realize i left it at the truck. i usually go back and get it before i fire up the saw.


----------



## Metals406 (Dec 10, 2010)

Dang John!! Heal up quick would ya. . . We need more funny videos. 

Feel better.


----------



## funky sawman (Dec 11, 2010)

jees, I hope ya heal soon, I really enjoy watching your vids


----------



## rbtree (Dec 11, 2010)

John, good friend, I'm awfully sad to see what happened to you, but so glad that you are still with us. The woods have taken many good men from the land of the living, but, thankfully, not another.

Heal well, you hear....and take care of yourself, brother.


----------



## MR4WD (Dec 11, 2010)

150 miles around Atlin is a long ways in a dog sled this time of year!

Sorry to hear man, hope you regain your looks.

PM me your address if you run low on whiskey.

Chad.


----------



## GASoline71 (Dec 11, 2010)

John... we're thinkin' 'bout ya... 

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/wetw8RQGJH0?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US&amp;color1=0x006699&amp;color2=0x54abd6"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/wetw8RQGJH0?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US&amp;color1=0x006699&amp;color2=0x54abd6" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>

<object width="640" height="390"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/swr869JWEZA&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&version=3"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/swr869JWEZA&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&version=3" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="390"></embed></object>

Gary


----------



## RandyMac (Dec 11, 2010)

"no buckin' there"

*LMAO!!!*


----------



## slowp (Dec 11, 2010)

Madsens had these really cute creamy pink full brim skull buckets...


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Dec 11, 2010)

Dang it John, whatcha doing to yerself? Sorry to hear about your mishap, if it were not for Dan Can stopping by my place I would not have known about this. That is a nasty lookin mess you made of yourself, hope all heals well and you don`t have a lot of complications. You will likely be seein double for some time, hope the meds keep the pain in check. Let us know if you need anything, especially the crew over on Chainsaws, we will all miss your instructional vids.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## wigglesworth (Dec 11, 2010)

MR4WD said:


> .....hope you regain your looks.



Why would you wish that on him???


----------



## Hunt'n'photos (Dec 11, 2010)

Good night! That looks painful! Thank God you were able to make it out of there. I think about that stuff all the time when I am out in remote Alaska. I have had some crazy adventures, but no serious injuries yet, knock on wood! Hope you heal up quick and can get back out there with no problems! Good luck man!


----------



## FSburt (Dec 11, 2010)

Hey John good to hear our OK. You are a tough one one to take one to the kisser like that and then have to go on a 150 mile trek to get to a hospital. Maybe you could do a reconstruction video of your accident to show us what to look out for in that situation. Take care


----------



## bobt (Dec 11, 2010)

Here's wishig you a speedy complication free recovery. Please take care of your neck as well as the wounds. 

Makes me think more about going to the woods by myself. I might give that up, and always take someone with me in the future. Old habits die hard though.

On a personal note, my Dad, after surviving 6 years in the South Pacific during WWII, was almost done in by a stupid spring pole when working in the woods in 1948 or so. He hit the springpole with his axe, and even though he had done it safely a hundred times before, got hit right on the nose when it popped up at him. (Very similar outcome as your case) He was knocked unconsious. His nose was split wide open and the tear extended right through his eye socket. He got a ride into town from the bush and went to see the country doctor. The doc couldn't tell if Dad had lost his eye or not, but Dad said he could see light with it. So the doc stitched him up without anesthetic,,,Haha!

Anyway my Dad healed up in time and here's hoping you have a speedy recovery as well.

Bob


----------



## joesawer (Dec 11, 2010)

Dang Gypo we need more humor and your movie career just seems to be on the verge of taking off. So take care of that head you don't have any spares!
I used to not wear a hard hat but wear one religiously now, ever since I learned what cranial fluid tastes like when i got hit in the head to hard.
Since then i have had one busted while I was wearing it, an if I had not been I might not have survived and if I had survived I might not have wanted to.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 11, 2010)

Thanks again fellas, I just got back from the scene of the accident cause I wanted to pack out the club that hit me. As it turned out the piece was about 5 1/2 ft long and 4" in dia on the big end. The end that hit me had 4 or five broken spikes. One of the offending spikes was driven right thru the brim of the cap I was wearing before it entered my forehead and eye and another spike was driven slightly into my chest thru two layers of clothing. The dead piece that hit me was maybe 15 to 20 pounds, enough wood to keep you warm for a few hours. Lol
It's funny how blood freezes a Husky orange at 15 below and I probably needed a nose job anyhow.
Anyway most of the swelling is gone now and some of the bruising is turning yellow and the suttures come out on Monday.
My necks not so sore now, but things are still hard to focus on.
Alot of 'what if's', when an accident happens. What if I had been cutting with a longer bar when I was hit? Would I have been standing farther away from the projectile?
What if I had been wearing a hard hat, would I have a broken neck instead?
What happens is what happens, but you can't pay too much attention.
Always look up, before and after anything moves, or don't look up so you don't get hit in the face.
Here's a couple pics of my screwered cap. Lol
John


----------



## joesawer (Dec 11, 2010)

I don't think you would have a broken neck if you had been wearing a hard hat. A hard hat would do nothing to increase the force of the blow. It provides a stand off and softens the blow and spreads it over more time and space.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 11, 2010)

joesawer said:


> I don't think you would have a broken neck if you had been wearing a hard hat. A hard hat would do nothing to increase the force of the blow. It provides a stand off and softens the blow and spreads it over more time and space.


 You're probably right Joe, the widow maker would probably have deflected off the brim of the hard hat.
John


----------



## joesawer (Dec 11, 2010)

Yukonsawman said:


> You're probably right Joe, the widow maker would probably have deflected off the brim of the hard hat.
> John



Even if it did not deflect it would slow it down and absorb some of the impact before it reached your face. 
But I hope you have a fast recovery and great Holiday Season!


----------



## WesternSaw (Dec 11, 2010)

*John and others*

Not trying to take away anything at all from that terrible accident,but I have a question.I know a lot of accident and deaths occur from dead branches falling down while felling and striking the faller.How do you prevent that? I mean how can you watch the saw in the cut and keep your head up for debris coming down?
Thanks
Lawrence


----------



## banshee67 (Dec 11, 2010)

glad you are alright, thats a hell of a drive to get to the hospital. looks like it could have been way worse, hope you are heeling well and feeling good


----------



## 056 kid (Dec 11, 2010)

You get a feeling for where and what the saw is doing in the wood. . .

It is impossible to dodge all the falling stuff. I had a piece of locust graze my back, it took my air and really shook me pretty good. had it been a direct hit, I would probably be dead or a wheel chair ridden cauliflower. . .


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Dec 11, 2010)

I have been hit very very hard twice when wearing a hardhat, both times the hardhat and the suspension was totally trashed. I escaped with minor abrasions and slight bruises. I know that my head was deflected to the side both times, the projectiles were also deflected somewhat and the suspension asorbed a lot of the load shock. The first time I was hit it was a 4X4 X 10' dropped from 2 floors above me, a direct end on hit that introduced my face to the concrete footing I was standing on. The second was in the woods, I heard that sickening crack just a few feet above my head as a 4-5" dia by 6-7' long dead snag that had broken off over 50' above me plummeted to earth striking me top center on the hat , it shattered and so did my hardhat, it sunk me to my knees and the lightening lit up the inside of my skull, a hot stinging liquid dripped out my nose but I did not pass out. When my vision returned I stumbled out of the woods, about a mile and a half to the main road, luckily a woods contractor picked me up and took me to the hospital. Moral to the story, wear your hardhat, you can be as careful as can be and still something will get you out there, it is not always possible to see all the things that can kill us out there.

Pioneerguy600


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 11, 2010)

petesoldsaw said:


> Not trying to take away anything at all from that terrible accident,but I have a question.I know a lot of accident and deaths occur from dead branches falling down while felling and striking the faller.How do you prevent that? I mean how can you watch the saw in the cut and keep your head up for debris coming down?
> Thanks
> Lawrence



Lawrence, it seems that most chunks or branches that are flung toward the operator are generally from falling trees that either come into contact with other standing timber or when a felled tree becomes lodged into another. Also, trees that are tied together can harbor hidden woody matter too.
In these situations all that can be done is to pay the utmost attention and to assume there is going to be some flying debris.
An alternate escape route is not a bad idea either, or to let other standing trees run defense for you.
After an accident, the woods seems to be a foreign place, although it can be quite tranquil most of the time.
If this accident doesn't make me a better faller, than I have no business felling them.
John


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (Dec 11, 2010)

A Stihl cap would have completely deflected it - sort of a force field kind of thing.

Dammit John, everybody knows that... 

:hmm3grin2orange:


Hoping that your vision and other symptoms clear up pronto!

.


----------



## Gologit (Dec 11, 2010)

petesoldsaw said:


> Not trying to take away anything at all from that terrible accident,but I have a question.I know a lot of accident and deaths occur from dead branches falling down while felling and striking the faller.How do you prevent that? I mean how can you watch the saw in the cut and keep your head up for debris coming down?
> Thanks
> Lawrence



You can't...not always anyway. I've lost two falling partners from stuff that shook loose from above. From what we could tell neither one ever knew what hit him.

Take a careful look above you before you ever start cutting.
Look not only at the tree you're working on but any trees that it might tag on the way down. If there's an obvious widow-maker you can keep a better watch and be ready to boogie out of there

Keep glancing up as you cut...it's one of the best safety measures there is...but there's no way to keep stuff from hammering you. It just goes with the job. Everybody gets clobbered eventually. Some get through it...some don't.


----------



## Greystoke (Dec 11, 2010)

Yukonsawman said:


> Well guys, I got hit square in the face yesterday and managed to make it to a neighbours before I bled to death and I wasn't fooling around.
> I was dropping a double stem pine that joined 4 ft. above an 18" stump. The first stem fell ok, but because I was cutting over my head I was sloppy about the undercut and got the second stem hung up. No biggy, I just cut it 6 ft. above the stump and next thing you know, I was pounded straight in the face out of nowhere. Blood was filling my eyes and it was all I could do to make it out of the bush. Then a 150 mile drive to emergency.
> It's a wonder I didn't lose my eye.
> I'll go back out to the accident scene and take pictures. This is the most serious accident I've had in my 29 year career. This happened yesterday at 1:30 pm. I can hardly see what I'm typing.
> John



Glad to hear you made er outta that one okay pard! Heal up and get back out there. You might have to get used to sleeping with that eye open til it heals up...least that was my experience...took a couple years fore I could close it again. Take care of yourself


----------



## stihl sawing (Dec 11, 2010)

Wow, Glad you made it to the neighbors. Man, That looks like it hurt. You better take care of yourself for a while and get the face back. We feel for ya John. This thread will make us more careful from now on, So you might say your misfortune will help someone else. Sorry for the accident, You heal up and get back with it.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 11, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> Wow, Glad you made it to the neighbors. Man, That looks like it hurt. You better take care of yourself for a while and get the face back. We feel for ya John. This thread will make us more careful from now on, So you might say your misfortune will help someone else. Sorry for the accident, You heal up and get back with it.



Thanks SS, I was probably due for an accident, as usually everything just flows and I try visualize what will happen before it does, but I got it this time and will bounce back if there is no infection.
I never believed I was impervious but I got hit and will live and learn from it and maybe we can all prevent some accidents that may otherwise happen to ourselves or others.
John


----------



## Philbert (Dec 11, 2010)

Glad that you are 'OK' Yukonsawman. Looks like it will take a while to heal. 



petesoldsaw]I know a lot of accident and deaths occur from dead branches falling down while felling and striking the faller.How do you prevent that?[/QUOTE]
You can't prevent it said:


> I have been hit very very hard twice when wearing a hardhat, both times the hardhat and the suspension was totally trashed.



A lot of people don't understand that a hard hat is intended to be a consumable item, and that the suspension is designed to absorb a lot of the force. It's why the manufacturers tell you to replace the suspension periodically and not to store things like packs of cigarettes up there. Pretty cheap insurance for $10 - $20.

Philbert


----------



## 056 kid (Dec 11, 2010)

What is wrong with keeping smokes under there? I doubt they are going to impair the effectiveness of the suspension. . .


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 11, 2010)

056 kid said:


> What is wrong with keeping smokes under there? I doubt they are going to impair the effectiveness of the suspension. . .


 I use to carry a pressure bandage up there as well as cigs, but on the West Coast they tend to turn soggy. Lol
John


----------



## Greystoke (Dec 11, 2010)

*What if?*

One thing a guy can pretty much count on if he is in this business for a while is...you can be as safe and cautious as possible, but it is not a matter of IF you are going to get hurt, but rather, WHEN, and how bad. I heard that a bunch by the old hands when I was still green...and learned over time, that they were right! Sometimes #### happens, and a guy cannot let it get in his head. If there was something he could have done, then he learned a valuable lesson...if it was a freak thing and he drives himself batty with how it happened and cannot think of a way to prevent it, maybe minimize it, but not prevent it...then laugh to yourself, grin and bear it, and keep on workin, and realize that this is one of the most dangerous occupations there is, and also, one of the most glorious!


----------



## RandyMac (Dec 11, 2010)

Yeah Cody!!
and the harder you push it, the more chances you have of injury, trust me on this one.


----------



## hammerlogging (Dec 11, 2010)

tarzanstree said:


> One thing a guy can pretty much count on if he is in this business for a while is...you can be as safe and cautious as possible, but it is not a matter of IF you are going to get hurt, but rather, WHEN, and how bad. I heard that a bunch by the old hands when I was still green...and learned over time, that they were right! Sometimes #### happens, and a guy cannot let it get in his head. If there was something he could have done, then he learned a valuable lesson...if it was a freak thing and he drives himself batty with how it happened and cannot think of a way to prevent it, maybe minimize it, but not prevent it...then laugh to yourself, grin and bear it, and keep on workin, and realize that this is one of the most dangerous occupations there is, and also, one of the most glorious!





Glad you're going to heal up. Best to you.


----------



## Philbert (Dec 11, 2010)

056 kid said:


> What is wrong with keeping smokes under there?



The hard, plastic shell distributes the force to the suspension, and the suspension stretches (and/or breaks) to absorb the force, and to distribute it across a larger area of your head. If there is something in-between the shell and your head, the force gets transmitted directly to your head.

While a pack of cigarettes or a pressure bandage are soft, and not as bad as wearing a hard hat without a suspension, they limit the amount of stretch and the effectiveness / amount of force that can be absorbed.

These are classified as Type 1 helmets and only protect from impact from above.

Bicycle (and some climbing) helmets work differently, relying on the individual beads of expanded polystyrene (EPS) foam to crush and absorb the force, and to transmit it to a larger portion of your head. They also protect against force from multiple directions. These fit more closely and do not have space for cigarettes, etc.

Type 2 hard hats use the EPS foam for both side and top impact protection. They look identical to Type 1 hard hats from the outside, but you will see the foam liner on the inside. They are required by some industries or companies, and by some countries.


Philbert


----------



## 056 kid (Dec 11, 2010)

I dont smoke cigarettes, but If I did, that would be where I would keep em. Ive had suspension break before, 12 or 13 cigarettes up against the dome have to feel better than lumpy aluminum. . .


----------



## Gologit (Dec 12, 2010)

Philbert said:


> While a pack of cigarettes or a pressure bandage are soft, and not as bad as wearing a hard hat without a suspension, they limit the amount of stretch and the effectiveness / amount of force that can be absorbed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice post Philbert but the real reason not to carry smokes in your hardhat is because your head sweats and it makes the smokes soggy and hard to light.

Everybody knows this, Philbert.


----------



## 056 kid (Dec 12, 2010)

That makes some good sense. A guy I worked with keeps his swisher sweets under his hat. Maybe they are more moisture resistant than regular smokes, or maybe the concentrated peppermint schnapps he sweats out helps to ignite them haha. . .


----------



## PB (Dec 12, 2010)

Glad you're okay! At least you still have your looks. 

That's the reason I never work too far away from someone. Even if my wife just sits in the truck reading a book, at least there is someone that can make a phone call or drive. I did a lot of trail work a few years back and being 6-10 miles from the nearest road with only 2 or 3 other crew members it was easy to imagine what could happen. 

Thank God you are alive.


----------



## PB (Dec 12, 2010)

Gologit said:


> Nice post Philbert but the real reason not to carry smokes in your hardhat is because your head sweats and it makes the smokes soggy and hard to light.
> 
> Everybody knows this, Philbert.



Come on Bob, everyone knows that you don't carry cigs in your hardhat because they will give you a heart attack.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 12, 2010)

I went and got the projectile and realized it was bigger than I thought. I got hit by the small end. It seems it just gently 'kissed', me. Lol
John


----------



## dingeryote (Dec 12, 2010)

Dang John,

That is the proverbial "Ugly stick". Looks like it was purpose built back in the day, by some medival war lord to gouge out eyeballs.






That Tree just plain didn't like you!

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 12, 2010)

Here's the small end that liked me so much and the accident scene.
John


----------



## Brian13 (Dec 12, 2010)

Thats one hell of a stick!!! Glad it wasnt any worse than it was.


----------



## FSburt (Dec 12, 2010)

Yukonsawman said:


> I went and got the projectile and realized it was bigger than I thought. I got hit by the small end. It seems it just gently 'kissed', me. Lol
> John



Hey John I think you should keep it and turn it into a club to remind you of what it felt like when it hit you.


----------



## stihl 440 (Dec 12, 2010)

Get well soon john!...glad you're alive...lol


----------



## redprospector (Dec 12, 2010)

Damn John, I'm late to the party but I'm glad you're still kickin' and up and around. Guy's our age gotta start being more carefull, not too many licks like that left in us.

Andy


----------



## stihl sawing (Dec 13, 2010)

You can actually see the blood on it, Sure glad you're here able to post all this.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Dec 13, 2010)

That stick may just be a little bigger than the one that got me but not by much. That is one ugly piece of stick no matter how you look at it and without a hardhat on you are one lucky sonna gun to have survived. Those long spikes on the small end are like spear tips, easily could have penetrated deep into any human body.
Good to see ya standing, looks a little chilly and not good for damaged skin to be exposed to that temp for too long at a time, Heal up well before spending too much time out there.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 13, 2010)

pioneerguy600 said:


> That stick may just be a little bigger than the one that got me but not by much. That is one ugly piece of stick no matter how you look at it and without a hardhat on you are one lucky sonna gun to have survived. Those long spikes on the small end are like spear tips, easily could have penetrated deep into any human body.
> Good to see ya standing, looks a little chilly and not good for damaged skin to be exposed to that temp for too long at a time, Heal up well before spending too much time out there.
> Pioneerguy600


 Jerry, I guess the only good thing about it was that all those spikes may have slowed down the speed of impact as I'm sure they hooked on other limbs on the way down.
It seems dead trees are alot more suspect to being chunked and flung in a dangerous way than green in most situations.
It's all in the luck of the draw I guess,
Was it hard or softwood that got flung at you Jerry?
John


----------



## Blazin (Dec 13, 2010)

Damn...glad to see you slipped by on that one!!! Quite a beauty mark it left ya with though. lol! I hate them stinkin pines, I labeled them shrapnel bombs along time ago. 

Heal up quick Yuk!


----------



## RandyMac (Dec 13, 2010)

Yeah John, that cold is bad for you, get back to the fire, give it a few more days.
I collected 19 stitches on the noggin at one time, 8 on the forehead, the rest farther back. Just as I went to look up, I took a piece of DF bark off a snag, it was as big as a meat platter and over three inches thick, it fell maybe 30 feet. It crushed a month old tinhead into my scalp. I was at a Fed fire, they were at the bottom of the barrel, I was given a beardless boy right outta college, with a new shovel and a pisspump. I'm guessing he had visions of flow charts on his mind, he sure enough was worthless. He went all pale, while I was raging around wiping off blood, I shoved the tinhat back, which made the blood run down my back. I hate stitches in my head, they itch something fierce.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 13, 2010)

RandyMac said:


> Yeah John, that cold is bad for you, get back to the fire, give it a few more days.
> I collected 19 stitches on the noggin at one time, 8 on the forehead, the rest farther back. Just as I went to look up, I took a piece of DF bark off a snag, it was as big as a meat platter and over three inches thick, it fell maybe 30 feet. It crushed a month old tinhead into my scalp. I was at a Fed fire, they were at the bottom of the barrel, I was given a beardless boy right outta college, with a new shovel and a pisspump. I'm guessing he had visions of flow charts on his mind, he sure enough was worthless. He went all pale, while I was raging around wiping off blood, I shoved the tinhat back, which made the blood run down my back. I hate stitches in my head, they itch something fierce.


 Hi Randy, I didn't linger outside too long, but I hear ya. I just put the flap of the muskrat hat down over the bad eye.
Glad you made it out of the bush ok, you were very lucky. 
It seems that some sort of accident happens every four years and that something really bad happens just every decade or so, but those are just my personal statistics.
Obviously the more trees we chop the better we become, but the more we cut the more dangerous situations we encounter.
I've never been hurt by any large trees I have felled, it's always something 15" or smaller.
John


----------



## Mike Williams (Dec 13, 2010)

OUCH! That's gotta hurt.

Get well soon.


----------



## RandyMac (Dec 13, 2010)

I averaged a work loss injury every year and a half, most were a week or two off, some were much longer. I was often victim to irresistible impulse and single jacked some extreme examples, some were miles away from anyone, I was lucky. My bro spent hours pinned under a Pepperwood, an 8 year old boy with his dog came by and give him the saw back to cut himself out. HR said the saw sat and idled until it ran through the tank, very frustrating to have it so close and out of reach.


----------



## ray benson (Dec 13, 2010)

Damn John, you are lucky to be alive. Someone must be looking out for ya.


----------



## Jonsered2095 (Dec 13, 2010)

Well Yukon, I don't have a story to tell and nor do I want one but glad we are hearing _your story from you!_

Only thing I can add is these pics sure are prettier than that infamous 088 pic...


----------



## coastalfaller (Dec 13, 2010)

Man, John, glad to hear you're OK, that had the potential to end up alot worse than it did. Heal up fast.


----------



## joesawer (Dec 13, 2010)

Dang that is a scary looking widow maker. You are a lucky man!


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 13, 2010)

Joesawer: Dang that is a scary looking widow maker. You are a lucky man!
Coastfaller: Man, John, glad to hear you're OK, that had the potential to end up alot worse than it did. Heal up fast.
Ya, I just don't get it. Accidents are few enough for the most part and the odds are slim, but I can't understand how the odds were reduced even less of more severe damage like loss of an eye or even brain damage or a broken neck.
Why I wasn't knocked out, I have no idea, but I'm excepting graciously of what little damage that resulted.
John


----------



## logbutcher (Dec 13, 2010)

Plenty of joking around here, but can we get a little serious ?

For those of us who've been in harms way too many times, why do so many volunteer to work without protection cutting ? I am confused. Most of you are beyond adulthood. Damn, if I F-ed up like that VOLUNTARILY, it would not be a badge of courage.

Had to put foot in mouth...............flame away.


----------



## joesawer (Dec 13, 2010)

Yukonsawman said:


> Joesawer: Dang that is a scary looking widow maker. You are a lucky man!
> Coastfaller: Man, John, glad to hear you're OK, that had the potential to end up alot worse than it did. Heal up fast.
> Ya, I just don't get it. Accidents are few enough for the most part and the odds are slim, but I can't understand how the odds were reduced even less of more severe damage like loss of an eye or even brain damage or a broken neck.
> Why I wasn't knocked out, I have no idea, but I'm excepting graciously of what little damage that resulted.
> John



It is my theory that there is a higher power that decides when our time is up.
I personally know a boy that shot himself in the head with a .380 right through the temple and it exited his other temple and he talked to the medics all the way to the hospital with brain matter hanging out of his head. He is alive an well today just slightly lobotomized.
Another man shot himself in the head with a 12 gauge and survived for years until he pulled out in front of an suv.
I have personally survived things that I cant explain.
And then we have all heard of the kid who fell down and bumped his head and died.
But I don't advocate tempting fate. For one thing stupid hurts.


----------



## 056 kid (Dec 13, 2010)

I agree on that Joesawer. I have crawled out of wrecked cars that should have killed me,(roofs smushed to the seats, fire). Gives me the willies thinking about them now. . .


----------



## trimmmed (Dec 13, 2010)

Hey John, life is short enough already!

Glad you are ok!

Godspeed to your healing, Gypo Logger.


----------



## woodfarmer (Dec 13, 2010)

jeesus john glad it didn't knock your block off, its good to see your up and about


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 13, 2010)

logbutcher said:


> Plenty of joking around here, but can we get a little serious ?
> 
> For those of us who've been in harms way too many times, why do so many volunteer to work without protection cutting ? I am confused. Most of you are beyond adulthood. Damn, if I F-ed up like that VOLUNTARILY, it would not be a badge of courage.
> 
> Had to put foot in mouth...............flame away.



No, logbutcher, you did not open mouth and insert your foot.
The love of the job far out weighs any danger or fear of falling timber.
We don't laugh at the danger, but rather dance with it and hope for the best.
Fate and luck may be our best friend, or some guardian angel that gives us gentle nudges once in awhile in this life.
It's alot better way of dieing than most means I guess.
Maybe there is a God, if there is, it can't be a bad thing.
John


----------



## RandyMac (Dec 13, 2010)

John, you brought up frame of mind awhile back, an important part in actions. What were you when that happened?


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 13, 2010)

Good point Randy, I'm not really sure where I was mentaly at the time other than just being a mechanical chopper. Truth be known I was stressed out about alot of things going on in my life and was trying to stuff it somewhere else by just cutting wood.
This may have been what got me and got me before and I have gotten better at handling stress as I've gotten older.
So I guess external stress + chopping= an accident looking for a place to happen.
John


----------



## RandyMac (Dec 13, 2010)

One of my "best" injuries, was because I thought I was Bigfoot with a saw. A yellow geardrive taught me a lesson that was never forgotten.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 13, 2010)

RandyMac said:


> One of my "best" injuries, was because I thought I was Bigfoot with a saw. A yellow geardrive taught me a lesson that was never forgotten.



Ah yes,'Bigfoot' I always wanted to do a vid with bigfoot lurking in the background.
Did the yellow Muckaluk win out?
John


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Dec 13, 2010)

Yukonsawman said:


> Jerry, I guess the only good thing about it was that all those spikes may have slowed down the speed of impact as I'm sure they hooked on other limbs on the way down.
> It seems dead trees are alot more suspect to being chunked and flung in a dangerous way than green in most situations.
> It's all in the luck of the draw I guess,
> Was it hard or softwood that got flung at you Jerry?
> John



I was cutting along a really nice ridge of tall white spruce, these trees were 20-30" at the stump and had no limbs up to 20' or more but the tops were heavy and full up to 50-70'. I always take a good look up to see what`s up there and where it wants to fall but could not see the top clearly through all the limbs/foilage. This tree had died at the top and two limbs grew out to the side and then up 12-14' ,the dead center stayed in place until I set to cutting. Never heard it approach until it clipped a hard dead stub branch off just 5 ' above my head, next thing was crash and the light show. Damed spinal fluid burns the nose worse than blowing Pepsi out it. I was very lucky, all I got from that deal was a stiff neck and two days off working felling. I couldn`t stay home so I ran the cable skidder, not much of a reprieve but at least I was active. It took all of three days for the nasal drip to stop, when it did I felt pretty good again and went back to sawing.
That hardhat alone saved me a lot worse fate, I may or may not have been killed but I am certain I would have sustained much worse damage if it had hit me without one on. I will run a saw in the woodpile bucking without my hat on sometimes but never fell trees without one on anymore.
I talked a good buddy of mine into wearing one, he had worked felling for 14 years without wearing one but finally relented, I gave him one of mine and he hated it but kept it on as we were working close together on a big clearing job. On the 4 day he got hit with a piece like we did, the hardhat deflected it and he got a couple of rips on his left shoulder from the pin knots but could walk out on his own. A few stitches and some brusing was all the major damage. He never went back into the woods but took up truck driving, that did not work out so well but that`s another story.

Pioneerguy600


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 13, 2010)

pioneerguy600 said:


> I was cutting along a really nice ridge of tall white spruce, these trees were 20-30" at the stump and had no limbs up to 20' or more but the tops were heavy and full up to 50-70'. I always take a good look up to see what`s up there and where it wants to fall but could not see the top clearly through all the limbs/foilage. This tree had died at the top and two limbs grew out to the side and then up 12-14' ,the dead center stayed in place until I set to cutting. Never heard it approach until it clipped a hard dead stub branch off just 5 ' above my head, next thing was crash and the light show. Damed spinal fluid burns the nose worse than blowing Pepsi out it. I was very lucky, all I got from that deal was a stiff neck and two days off working felling. I couldn`t stay home so I ran the cable skidder, not much of a reprieve but at least I was active. It took all of three days for the nasal drip to stop, when it did I felt pretty good again and went back to sawing.
> That hardhat alone saved me a lot worse fate, I may or may not have been killed but I am certain I would have sustained much worse damage if it had hit me without one on. I will run a saw in the woodpile bucking without my hat on sometimes but never fell trees without one on anymore.
> I talked a good buddy of mine into wearing one, he had worked felling for 14 years without wearing one but finally relented, I gave him one of mine and he hated it but kept it on as we were working close together on a big clearing job. On the 4 day he got hit with a piece like we did, the hardhat deflected it and he got a couple of rips on his left shoulder from the pin knots but could walk out on his own. A few stitches and some brusing was all the major damage. He never went back into the woods but took up truck driving, that did not work out so well but that`s another story.
> 
> Pioneerguy600



Good post that should wake some up!


----------



## RandyMac (Dec 13, 2010)

Yukonsawman said:


> Ah yes,'Bigfoot' I always wanted to do a vid with bigfoot lurking in the background.
> Did the yellow Muckaluk win out?
> John



Yes and sat there chuckling while I sucked wind. with a broken collarbone and separated shoulder. Came close to taking the pistol grip in the throat.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 13, 2010)

lone wolf said:


> Good post that should wake some up!


 Likewise Jerry, I'll be saving the best to the last as I can't go on being 'lucky'.
So I won't cut anymore without a hardhat.
John


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 13, 2010)

Yukonsawman said:


> Likewise Jerry, I'll be saving the best to the last as I can't go on being 'lucky'.
> So I won't cut anymore without a hardhat.
> John



I am starting to think we should wear them too!


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 13, 2010)

RandyMac said:


> Yes and sat there chuckling while I sucked wind. with a broken collarbone and separated shoulder. Came close to taking the pistol grip in the throat.


 If that didn't emotionaly traumatize you, I don't know what will. Lol
John


----------



## Ramblewood (Dec 13, 2010)

Unfortunately, by the time you have learned what you need to know to get though this life safely, you don't need the information anymore . Thats why so many men are shot by jealous husbands .


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Dec 13, 2010)

Yukonsawman said:


> Likewise Jerry, I'll be saving the best to the last as I can't go on being 'lucky'.
> So I won't cut anymore without a hardhat.
> John



Now you my friend,..have learned a lesson the hard way.Some of us need that learning curve as we have been hard headed most of our lives and only learn from hard knocks. Saw safe.

Pioneerguy600


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 13, 2010)

pioneerguy600 said:


> Now you my friend,..have learned a lesson the hard way.Some of us need that learning curve as we have been hard headed most of our lives and only learn from hard knocks. Saw safe.
> 
> Pioneerguy600


Jerry, I've been told by my elders that I'm making too big a deal out of this whole thing and they are probably right, so I'll just keep the whole thing to myself.
Sorry about making such a big deal out of it. If we don't see ya in the future, we'll see ya in the pasture.
John


----------



## Gologit (Dec 14, 2010)

Yukonsawman said:


> Jerry, I've been told by my elders that I'm making too big a deal out of this whole thing and they are probably right, so I'll just keep the whole thing to myself.
> Sorry about making such a big deal out of it. If we don't see ya in the future, we'll see ya in the pasture.
> John



John, I gotta ask...what did Cahoon have to say about you getting whacked? Or can you repeat those kind of words on here?


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 14, 2010)

Gologit said:


> John, I gotta ask...what did Cahoon have to say about you getting whacked? Or can you repeat those kind of words on here?


 As far as I know, Dennis hasn't heard or said anything that I know of yet, because I haven't talked to him about it. When I get over myself we'll have a good laugh.
John


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Dec 14, 2010)

Yukonsawman said:


> Jerry, I've been told by my elders that I'm making too big a deal out of this whole thing and they are probably right, so I'll just keep the whole thing to myself.
> Sorry about making such a big deal out of it. If we don't see ya in the future, we'll see ya in the pasture.
> John



Don`t really see it that way myself, I am sure others can and will learn a valuable lesson from this accident of yours, sort of like the warning picts they post on cigarett packs. LOL
Pioneerguy600


----------



## joesawer (Dec 14, 2010)

Gologit said:


> John, I gotta ask...what did Cahoon have to say about you getting whacked? Or can you repeat those kind of words on here?





Lol I wondered the same thing myself!


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 14, 2010)

joesawer said:


> Lol I wondered the same thing myself!



Joe, I tried to Skye Dennis today, but couldn't get ahold of him. Probably just another casualty. Lol
John


----------



## joesawer (Dec 14, 2010)

You know he is going to say something about being a Cull! Lol


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 14, 2010)

joesawer said:


> You know he is going to say something about being a Cull! Lol



No doubt, Dennis doesn't suffer any fools, even himself.
Hahahahaha


----------



## joesawer (Dec 14, 2010)

Yukonsawman said:


> No doubt, Dennis doesn't suffer any fools, even himself.
> Hahahahaha



Lol I wish that old cull was still on here I miss his posts. The aussie that he got banned over is not even around.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 14, 2010)

joesawer said:


> Lol I wish that old cull was still on here I miss his posts. The aussie that he got banned over is not even around.


 Ya, Dennis is alright. Not really sure why he got banned. Maybe the Aussies can't take credit for that. It might have been when he called Dbabcock a C of a man, but can't be sure because he started alot of trouble here, especially when he was 'Big Dutchman'.
Hahahaha


----------



## joesawer (Dec 14, 2010)

Yeah I am treading dangerous water here. He did cause a few big ruckuses lol! 
But I learned a lot about kerf thickness and chain speed from him.


----------



## pbtree (Dec 15, 2010)

Holy cow John! Man - I hope you are feeling better!


----------



## belgian (Dec 15, 2010)

Dang Gypo, sorry to hear about your accident man !.
Goes to show that even the most experienced men on the job are not immune to [email protected] happening. That was a real nasty stick that hit you, and given the circumstances, you may consider yourself lucky being able to tell us about it. It's good to see you back in the saddle so soon.

Did you tell the nurses that you are the undisputed King of the Forest ! I bet that tickled their fancy


----------



## Monkeyhanger (Dec 15, 2010)

Hi,

just a quick "get well soon" from me too!

Bye


----------



## a_lopa (Dec 15, 2010)

Yukonsawman said:


> Ya, Dennis is alright. Not really sure why he got banned. Maybe the Aussies can't take credit for that. It might have been when he called Dbabcock a C of a man, but can't be sure because he started alot of trouble here, especially when he was 'Big Dutchman'.
> Hahahaha



the big dutchman was a scream,everytime i see or hear of a 029 i think of the dutchman!!!

Hope Cahoons doing well.


----------



## avason (Dec 15, 2010)

Hope you heal up quickly. I don't think I have ever seen someone's face so :censored:ed up before.


----------



## Taxmantoo (Dec 15, 2010)

avason said:


> Hope you heal up quickly. I don't think I have ever seen someone's face so :censored:ed up before.



You didn't see monkeyman's chain saw root canal?

Anyway, get well soon Gypo.


----------



## Bounty Hunter (Dec 15, 2010)

Wow John...That's a nasty injury!...Yer not supposed to knock trees down with yer face!

Get well soon Brother! Be good and do what the doctors and nurses say...don't be a terrible patient like me (Defensive reflexes can be a really bad thing...I once sent a doctor flying accross the examination room, even though I was sitting with all of my wieght on my hands, and a male nurse wrapped his arms around me to keep my hands from coming up...I had asked for restraints, but they didn't have any, and wouldn't wait for me to go out and get my handcuffs. I react instantaneously and violently to anyone touching my neck...useful in some situations, really bad in others...)

Thanks for posting...keep 'em coming as you get better!

P.S. Do you know how to tell if a logger is badly injured?

"Get me to the hospital...I'm ###### up"........Not too badly injured
"Where's my saw? is it okay?..........................Badly injured


----------



## olyman (Dec 15, 2010)

gypo my friend--as you said--lifes traumas,and problems,,can,and will,distract you at times...your a good friend,and wise in the things you say to people on this forum..it IS good,that you let others know what happened..if it saves one other persons life, including your own,,youve done very well,,help up quickly,my friend...course i could say,if it had been a oly saw,it wouldnt have happened!!!:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## drains (Dec 16, 2010)

WOW...that had to be a heck of a lick.

Hope all the healing up goes well and you have no problems with your eye.


----------



## Jonsered2095 (Dec 16, 2010)

Bounty Hunter said:


> P.S. Do you know how to tell if a logger is badly injured?
> 
> "Get me to the hospital...I'm ###### up"........Not too badly injured
> "Where's my saw? is it okay?..........................Badly injured
> *"Chainsaw? What chainsaw?".........................OH NO!!*


----------



## 056 kid (Dec 17, 2010)

How long where you knocked out for? 

you may have mentioned, but I dont know. .


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 17, 2010)

056 kid said:


> How long where you knocked out for?
> 
> you may have mentioned, but I dont know. .


 Never got knocked out Kid, for some stupid reason. Maybe I'm just lucky enough to have a thick skull. Lol
John


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 17, 2010)

Yukonsawman said:


> Never got knocked out Kid, for some stupid reason. Maybe I'm just lucky enough to have a thick skull. Lol
> John



Sure make the sig line read true now dont it? Are you doing ok now?


----------



## RandyMac (Dec 17, 2010)

Doesn't it though.


----------



## cpr (Dec 17, 2010)

Very glad you're alright. I wish you a speedy recovery.

I have a Skullgard like miners and ironworkers wear. Is that a good hardhat for falling or would the metal ones be better? I know the 'glass Skullgards are tough, but I could see it shattering where the metal one would deform, but not necessarily break. Am I way off here? Should I get a metal one for falling work?


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 18, 2010)

I didn't see this before - good that this is ending well, the margins are small!

Make sure you save that cap as a reminder! 

Keep healing well, and be careful with that neck for a while! :yourock:


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Dec 18, 2010)

Speedy recovery John. 

Only The Good Die Young.
You Ain't Going No-Where!!


----------



## 056 kid (Dec 18, 2010)

Yukonsawman said:


> Never got knocked out Kid, for some stupid reason. Maybe I'm just lucky enough to have a thick skull. Lol
> John



Thats good!


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 18, 2010)

I have a hardhat, but never use it - birches usually don't have widow-makers on them.....


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 18, 2010)

SawTroll said:


> I have a hardhat, but never use it - birches usually don't have widow-makers on them.....


 Sawtroll, after this one, I don't think I'll ever walk into the bush without a hardhat.
Men without hats can work for decades in the bush and only need one once, so now I'm a convert. Lol
John


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 18, 2010)

I can see that point!


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Dec 18, 2010)

cpr said:


> Very glad you're alright. I wish you a speedy recovery.
> 
> I have a Skullgard like miners and ironworkers wear. Is that a good hardhat for falling or would the metal ones be better? I know the 'glass Skullgards are tough, but I could see it shattering where the metal one would deform, but not necessarily break. Am I way off here? Should I get a metal one for falling work?



All I can recommend is Peltor or Stihl as the best two hardhat, face shield and ear muff combos, they are what I wear/use.

Pioneerguy600


----------



## Jonsered2095 (Dec 18, 2010)

Yukonsawman said:


> Sawtroll, after this one, I don't think I'll ever walk into the bush without a hardhat.
> Men without hats can work for decades in the bush *and only need one once*, so now I'm a convert. Lol
> John



So you've had your chance and you weren't wearing that hardhat; won't happen again now, you're safe! :yoyo:


----------



## cpr (Dec 18, 2010)

Weird, I haven't breathed a wrod about this, but Kelli just called and said she just left TSC and Christian wants to get me the Husky system for Christmas. She asked if I'd wear it and I said yes, even better of she got me the yellow Skull Bucket!!! SCORE!


----------



## Tzed250 (Dec 18, 2010)

With all of the joking you have done lately, I didnt read this until now. You've been around this place even longer than I have and I am thankful you will be ok. PPE is goofy looking, but it works. The Man above has kept you around for a reason, maybe to keep us laughing...

Anyway, here's to you John, Glad you are ok...










P.S. See, your only protection was a ballcap....LOL!!!!!!
.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 18, 2010)

Lol, that one is one of Cahoon's favorite.
Looks, like that guy was playing it safe. Lol
John


----------



## Jonsered2095 (Dec 18, 2010)

Well that didn't take long to show up.


----------



## dingeryote (Dec 19, 2010)

arrrggghhhh!!! MY EYES!!!!!!




Quick remedy for the searing pain! Click it NOW!!!!

http://www.eyebleach.com/


Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## Metals406 (Dec 19, 2010)

dingeryote said:


> arrrggghhhh!!! MY EYES!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wasn't sure what the prescribed dosage for eye bleach was. . . So to play it safe, I settled on 3 hrs and 45min without looking away!


----------



## dingeryote (Dec 19, 2010)

Metals406 said:


> I wasn't sure what the prescribed dosage for eye bleach was. . . So to play it safe, I settled on 3 hrs and 45min without looking away!



I just keep it tabbed for immediate relief.

Mesmerizing though ain't it?

Stay safe!
Dineryote


----------



## Metals406 (Dec 19, 2010)

dingeryote said:


> I just keep it tabbed for immediate relief.
> 
> Mesmerizing though ain't it?
> 
> ...



I started feeling better after 10 minutes. . . So I went back and looked at John's picture again. . . More bleach on the way! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## SWE#Kipp (Dec 19, 2010)

Wonder if that lovely chap cutting video of you would fly here ,,, or will it render a warning ,,,

In that instruction video you showed the good manner of using some PPE when blocking some logs, maybe you can sell it to GOL to get some cash now when your down for a while !?!?

Take care


----------



## dancan (Dec 19, 2010)

Here's what a helmet is for









From http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=158400 .


----------



## FarmerGirl (Dec 19, 2010)

Hope you get better soon.. :


----------



## logbutcher (Dec 19, 2010)

Tzed250 said:


> With all of the joking you have done lately, I didnt read this until now. You've been around this place even longer than I have and I am thankful you will be ok. PPE is goofy looking, but it works. The Man above has kept you around for a reason, maybe to keep us laughing...
> 
> Anyway, here's to you John, Glad you are ok...
> 
> ...



"ballcap"....think I get it. :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:

Fine example of .......of..... PEE PEE EEEEEE .:yoyo:

Other bright ideas ?????????


----------



## logbutcher (Dec 19, 2010)

dancan said:


> Here's what a helmet is for
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Look into the German made *ROCKMAN* helmet systems (Baileys). They MAY not crack like the Peltor Stihl or Husky ones. The European standards for protection are higher than N. American standards.

My Rockman has stood up better than the Peltor/Stihls I've had. More $$$ butt my head is worth it.


----------



## Tzed250 (Dec 19, 2010)

.

Peltor is a Swedish company, so I would guess that they are made to the same protective standards. My Peltor System helmet has worked great for many years.


.


----------



## logbutcher (Dec 19, 2010)

Tzed250 said:


> .
> Peltor is a Swedish company, so I would guess that they are made to the same protective standards. My Peltor System helmet has worked great for many years..



Possibly true Tzed. 

Yet, ALL the Peltors I've had over the years have had those annoying failures for me:
weak ear protector suports (wire) -letting go in heavy blowdown clearing.
head support not as secure or easily adjustable as the Rockman.
face mask getting pulled off by light branches unlike the Rockman.

Rockman has thicker construction.
My bean needs the leather liner of Rockman.
Rockman costs more.

Just my experience.


----------



## garmar (Dec 19, 2010)

That's very humbling and a scary reminder of the dangers of cutting.

I'm glad you're well. Stay safe.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 20, 2010)

FarmerGirl said:


> Hope you get better soon.. :


 Thanks FarmerGirl, but I feel I need to opologise here for my fellow members whose ways are rough and crude.
Can I say it all in a poem?
John

The Song of the Wage-slave

BY ROBERT W. SERVICE


When the long, long day is over, and the Big Boss gives me my pay,
I hope that it won't be hell-fire, as some of the parsons say.
And I hope that it won't be heaven, with some of the parsons I've met —
All I want is just quiet, just to rest and forget.
Look at my face, toil-furrowed; look at my calloused hands;
Master, I've done Thy bidding, wrought in Thy many lands —
Wrought for the little masters, big-bellied they be, and rich;
I've done their desire for a daily hire, and I die like a dog in a ditch.
I have used the strength Thou hast given, Thou knowest I did not shirk;
Threescore years of labor — Thine be the long day's work.
And now, Big Master, I'm broken and bent and twisted and scarred,
But I've held my job, and Thou knowest, and Thou wilt not judge me hard.
Thou knowest my sins are many, and often I've played the fool —
Whiskey and cards and women, they made me the devil's tool.
I was just like a child with money; I flung it away with a curse,
Feasting a fawning parasite, or glutting a harlot's purse;
Then back to the woods repentant, back to the mill or the mine,
I, the worker of workers, everything in my line.
Everything hard but headwork (I'd no more brains than a kid),
A brute with brute strength to labor, doing as I was bid;
Living in camps with men-folk, a lonely and loveless life;
Never knew kiss of sweetheart, never caress of wife.
A brute with brute strength to labor, and they were so far above —
Yet I'd gladly have gone to the gallows for one little look of Love.
I, with the strength of two men, savage and shy and wild —
Yet how I'd ha' treasured a woman, and the sweet, warm kiss of a child!
Well, 'tis Thy world, and Thou knowest. I blaspheme and my ways be rude;
But I've lived my life as I found it, and I've done my best to be good;
I, the primitive toiler, half naked and grimed to the eyes,
Sweating it deep in their ditches, swining it stark in their styes;
Hurling down forests before me, spanning tumultuous streams;
Down in the ditch building o'er me palaces fairer than dreams;
Boring the rock to the ore-bed, driving the road through the fen,
Resolute, dumb, uncomplaining, a man in a world of men.
Master, I've filled my contract, wrought in Thy many lands;
Not by my sins wilt Thou judge me, but by the work of my hands.
Master, I've done Thy bidding, and the light is low in the west,
And the long, long shift is over ... Master, I've earned it — Rest.


----------



## Double A (Dec 20, 2010)

Hey Gypo, my dad saw the pictures of your accident and told me to tell you he warned you years ago about not wearing a hardhat. He said he's sending you one of those funky orange ladybug hardhats for Christmas. That hardhat should make you look like a real "CULL"......as he would say.......Hahahahahahahaha! Anyways, glad you're OK.

Cheers Aaron


----------



## johncinco (Dec 20, 2010)

What a story teller! Quit messing with those yukon women before one really hurts ya!  

Glad your gonna be alright and made it out. Hate to have to start stories with "there was this guy" rather than "there is this character"....


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 20, 2010)

Double A said:


> Hey Gypo, my dad saw the pictures of your accident and told me to tell you he warned you years ago about not wearing a hardhat. He said he's sending you one of those funky orange ladybug hardhats for Christmas. That hardhat should make you look like a real "CULL"......as he would say.......Hahahahahahahaha! Anyways, glad you're OK.
> 
> Cheers Aaron


 Hi Aaron, say hi to your dad and tell him I'll even wear a pecker bill hat from now on. Lol
Nice pic by the way, is that sugar pine?
John


----------



## FarmerGirl (Dec 20, 2010)

Yukonsawman said:


> Thanks FarmerGirl, but I feel I need to opologise here for my fellow members whose ways are rough and crude.
> Can I say it all in a poem?
> John
> 
> ...



This is really Beautiful..:
Did you write it?


----------



## Double A (Dec 21, 2010)

Yukonsawman said:


> Nice pic by the way, is that sugar pine?
> John



No John, that's a luscious Ponderosa Pine. aka yellow pine


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 21, 2010)

Double A said:


> No John, that's a luscious Ponderosa Pine. aka yellow pine



Nice piece of wood fibre Aaron, but it looks like a bad haircut in the back ground. Lol
John


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Dec 21, 2010)

Are we going to get an updated pict of the damage? Hope you are healing up well, can you see with both eyes yet?
Pioneerguy600


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 21, 2010)

*Nothing Like Making a Big Deal! Lol*



pioneerguy600 said:


> Are we going to get an updated pict of the damage? Hope you are healing up well, can you see with both eyes yet?
> Pioneerguy600


 Jerry, since the injury, I seem to have become a mental giant, being able to solve complicated math problems and the meaning of life according to a cull and other pedantic stuff lol
John


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Dec 21, 2010)

Yukonsawman said:


> Jerry, since the injury, I seem to have become a mental giant, being able to solve complicated math problems and the meaning of life according to a cull and other pedantic stuff lol
> John



Geeze John,... you are looking soooo much better. That little tap on the noggin got a lot of those neurons speeded up, so your an Einstein now.

Pioneerguy600


----------



## redoakneck (Dec 21, 2010)

Very good to see you mended so quickly!!!

I have learned from your experience and am wearing a full face dirt bike helmet when falling trees until I can get a more stylish hard hat/ face deal.

I ain't nearly as pretty as you, but you take a couple more of them whackers to the noggin and I might catch ya in the beauty contest!!!


Man this can be some dangerous stuff, wood is heavy and has a lot of potential energy stored in its height.

F=ma, E=mc2, p=mv , 186,000 miles/second is slow 

No pain to your brain is the name of the game to stay sane


----------



## dancan (Dec 21, 2010)

Yukonsawman said:


> Jerry, since the injury, I seem to have become a mental giant, being able to solve complicated math problems and the meaning of life according to a cull and other pedantic stuff lol
> John
> 
> Answer to the Ultimate Question of Life, the Universe and Everything



It took the supercomputer Deep Thought 7.5 million years to come up with that answer so we'll be looking forward to your conclusion LOL !

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Answer..._Life.2C_the_Universe_and_Everything_.2842.29


----------



## stihl sawing (Dec 21, 2010)

You lookin a lot better, that right eye looked bad but seems it's ok. Good to see ya healin up.


----------



## justtools (Dec 21, 2010)

Glad to see you doing so well, Reminds us that cutting by ourselves can be dangerous. This is a HUGE improvement over the first picture. Thanks for sharing this accident. It will make us all a little more cautious while cutting.


----------



## Burvol (Dec 21, 2010)

I missed this thread. Sorry to hear this John. I hope you heal up and wear a dang hard hat!


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 21, 2010)

Burvol said:


> I missed this thread. Sorry to hear this John. I hope you heal up and wear a dang hard hat!



Thanks Burv, In some ways I think I deserved being wacked. It was just an eye opener and described whether I am cut out for the job or not. It should maybe make me a better faller. Lol
It sure knocked the chit right out of me, so I will be wearing a hardhat from here on in. 

The Doc said I had an empty skull.
John


----------



## super3 (Dec 22, 2010)

Yukonsawman said:


> The Doc said I had an empty skull.
> John





Hell, we all knew that :hmm3grin2orange:

Good to see you are healing up.


----------



## derwoodii (Dec 22, 2010)

Yukonsawman said:


> Thanks Burv, In some ways I think I deserved being wacked. It was just an eye opener and described whether I am cut out for the job or not. It should maybe make me a better faller. Lol
> It sure knocked the chit right out of me, so I will be wearing a hardhat from here on in.
> 
> The Doc said I had an empty skull.
> John



Great to see those blue eyes shine.
Hey if ya gonna get a lid for that nogging now check out this space age bit o clobber

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A5GKZAu_tqc

Strewth its bit on the wild side but some features I reckon look ok.


----------



## logbutcher (Dec 22, 2010)

Get well John. 

Whats all that funny grey fuzz on the face ? That from the blunt force ? Hormonal as well as cerebral transformation ? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Mike Williams (Dec 22, 2010)

Glad to see you are recovering.


----------



## FATGUY (Dec 22, 2010)

Glad you're healing up man, I just saw the thread this morning.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jan 15, 2011)

Thanks guy. Here's a few pics my doc sent me of the surgery.
John


----------



## flushcut (Jan 15, 2011)

Sweet pics! Looks like you are healing well.


----------



## dancan (Jan 15, 2011)

Poster child for hard hats ?
Just kidding , I'm glad you're around and that you've shared this event with us (you could have chosen not to) to be a reminder that you never know when you'll need your PPE till you need it 
My hat's off to you (but not in the woods) .
When are the new videos coming ?


----------



## Blazin (Jan 15, 2011)

Glad to see all turned out well! The unseen face's us all everyday, nother lessin learn'd


----------



## WesternSaw (Jan 15, 2011)

*Healin Up!*

Hi John
Man your healin up pretty well after that brutal kick to the face.Those wound pictures should be in every safety manual concerning chainsaws and woods work!
I hope you heal up to the way you were before the accident or even better.
Lawrence


----------



## redoakneck (Jan 15, 2011)

Makes more sense now. I can see the hole where they dumped some miracle grow on your brain!!!! No wonder you got so much smarter!!


Wow, I have seen and fixed a lot of animal traumas--- you took a severe hit, so so lucky you were able to stay conscious and get to help, man, those o.r. pics are amazing..


... And if you drill a hole all the way thru the center of the earth to the other side, drop an object assuming a vacuum and no liquid center, the object will take 42 minutes to go down and back. Physics 101.

42 is the answer..

thanks for your post John, good luck


----------



## FSburt (Jan 15, 2011)

http://<object width="459" height="55"> <param name="movie" value="http://ecdn3.hark.com/swfs/player.swf?1292974223"></param> <param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param> <param name="flashvars" value="autoplay=false&dataPath=http://www.hark.com/clips/nykqcqxjgh.json"></param> <param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param> <embed src="http://ecdn3.hark.com/swfs/player.swf?1292974223" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" flashvars="autoplay=false&dataPath=http://www.hark.com/clips/nykqcqxjgh.json" width="459" height="55" wmode="transparent"></embed> </object> <span style="font-size: 9px; color: #ddd; display: block; width: 440px; margin-left: 5px;"> (<a href="/clips/nykqcqxjgh-ahhgghhh-gnarly" style="color: #aaa;">Link</a>) View more <a href="/collections/tfgqvnsbvv-sean-penn" style="color: #aaa;">Sean Penn Sound Clips</a> and <a href="/collections/hyvmrkrmnt-jeff-spicoli" style="color: #aaa;">Jeff Spicoli Sound Clips</a> </span>


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jan 16, 2011)

redoakneck said:


> Makes more sense now. I can see the hole where they dumped some miracle grow on your brain!!!! No wonder you got so much smarter!!
> 
> 
> Wow, I have seen and fixed a lot of animal traumas--- you took a severe hit, so so lucky you were able to stay conscious and get to help, man, those o.r. pics are amazing..
> ...


 
I hope it's true when they say that 'what doesn't kill you; makes you stronger! Lol
Gypo


----------



## Gologit (Jan 16, 2011)

Yukonsawman said:


> I hope it's true when they say that 'what doesn't kill you; makes you stronger! Lol
> Gypo


 
 Well, John, it sure as hell didn't make you any prettier. Glad to see you're healing up.


----------



## Mike Williams (Jan 16, 2011)

Glad to hear that you are healing up. Hope your recovery continues to be swift.


----------



## redoakneck (Jan 16, 2011)

Makes you stronger AND wiser, makes you look at trees in a whole new way!!!!

Good luck John, so glad you came out of this ok, you are lucky!!!


----------



## Ramblewood (Jan 16, 2011)

It seems like the worst is behind you and I wish you a fast recovery .


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jan 16, 2011)

Well John,..I see you are posting again in the new year. When are we going to see the new hard hat picts, on your head ,not in a box...LOL.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jan 17, 2011)

Gologit said:


> Well, John, it sure as hell didn't make you any prettier. Glad to see you're healing up.


 Lol, Bob, maybe I should have said, 'what doesn't kill you, can make you uglier'.
However, I noticed that ugly girls are much easier to pick up in Walmart and that I fit in much easier now on skid row. lol
John


----------



## treemandan (Mar 13, 2011)

Gypo Logger said:


> Thanks Jacob, I was lucky, it drove my safety glasses thru my upper and lower eye lid. The forensic crew found the spiked club that hit me.
> Can't figure out how I missed it!
> John


 
I'm glad your are Ok. What is a spiked club?


----------



## Jacob J. (Mar 13, 2011)

Gypo Logger said:


> I hope it's true when they say that 'what doesn't kill you; makes you stronger! Lol
> Gypo


 
Well, it makes your head harder anyways...


----------



## stihl sawing (Mar 13, 2011)

treemandan said:


> I'm glad your are Ok. What is a spiked club?


----------

